# Who's going offshore this weekend (3/1)?



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

The weather looks to be in the fisherman's favor this weekend? (knock on wood). thinking about heading offshore for some possible wahoo/yellers. Anyone got any recent info on where to find some wahoo? Thanks for any help. Hopefully I will have a well needed report with pics for the forum come Sunday.


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

we'll be out there doing some bottom fishing and spearfishing as long as the weather stays like its supposed to


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

I might get out front probably only about 20 miles though.


----------



## activegas (Dec 17, 2007)

Might get out there this weekend also. Waiting on Kens Car Tunes to finish some electronics work. Bitting at the bit.26 Regulator


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I might run out and go after some triggers.If not I'm gonna do some inshore fishing.


----------



## ShortBoatFishin (Mar 6, 2013)

If the weather stays true I'll be going out as far as I can. Gotta get some hoos


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

cliff k said:


> The weather looks to be in the fisherman's favor this weekend? (knock on wood). thinking about heading offshore for some possible wahoo/yellers. Anyone got any recent info on where to find some wahoo? Thanks for any help. Hopefully I will have a well needed report with pics for the forum come Sunday.


Bro you know how to catch wahoo and I promise it works!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There oughtta be plenty of 'hoos out around the edge right now with the slight temp drop. Plenty of bait out there too.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

5 year old thread.


----------

